# IC3 Questions



## DBos1 (Jan 15, 2012)

As an energy inspector for Dallas, I have a couple questions that I hope you can clear up for me. Dallas has required IC3 reports to be 15% above the 2006 code. Now that the 2009 is the only option, how does this relate to the 15% above standard? It seems the 2009 is more stringent so that the 15% standard is no longer required? I don't know. Also, does the multi-family option require 15% above as well, or is it only for new SFD?  I can't seem to get a decisive answer from the city. Also, Dallas has required that additions to a existing homes provide an IC3 report. They will not release the electrical final without it. I told them that the IC3 does not support additions, yet it is still demanded. Does this make any sense?


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 19, 2012)

DBos1,

Welcome to the Building Codes Forum!  

If that's what they (city of Dallas) require, then that is what you do,

..since they are witholding the utilities final connection.

Making sense isn't an option!

I recommend that you contact the Building Official or department

director to request some additional information / clarification. It

goes with saying to please try to be respectful and professional

and courteous. You're not trying to trap any bears in your search

for answers. Tread lightly!

FWIW, maybe some of the other Texas posters on here can

provide you with some additional insights.

.


----------



## Min&Max (Jan 19, 2012)

I would ask for code sections so that you can provide that info to others who may question your inspection results.


----------



## Mule (Jan 20, 2012)

The State of Texas recently adopted new regulations for residential effective January 1. I know this is not answering your question but since you are a energy inspector you should be aware of this.

Dear valued user of the International Code Compliance Calculator (IC3) web tool:

The Texas State Energy Conservation Office (SECO) has officially updated the state's energy codes to the 2009 International Residential Code (2009 IRC), Chapter 11, for all residential construction, one- and two-family residences of three stories or less above grade, effective January 1, 2012. See announcement on SECO's website: http://app.expressemailmarketing.com/get.link?linkid=3416256&subscriberid=130803522&campaignid=944089&linkurl=http%3a%2f%2fwww.seco.cpa.state.tx.us%2ftbec%2fsinglefam.php)

View the code as published in the Texas Register: Codified in 34 TAC §19.53

In compliance with this ordinance, ESL will release version 3.12 of IC3 on January 1, 2012.  As of this release, it will no longer be possible to generate a certificate using the 2000/2001 or 2006 Houston IECC codes.  Only the 2009 IECC code will be allowed.

Pat Parker

Sr Software Applications Developer

Energy Systems Lab

TEES

work: 979-845-5782

cell: 979-595-3534

email: patrickparker@tees.tamus.edu


----------

